# معدات صناعة الاسفنج+ المواد الاولية



## ابو بدر و زين (14 أبريل 2011)

اخواني الاعزاء كنت اود مساعدتكم لي في انشا مصنع لصناعة الاسفنج ولا اعرف اماكن بيع المواد الاولية في مصر +اماكن بيع المعدات من مقص راسي ومقص افقي وخلاط يدوي وبلوك الصب ارجو مساعدتكم علي وجه السرعة و لكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## tbakhi1 (29 مايو 2011)

السلام وعليكم 
اخي العزير ....
ارغب بالمساعدة ولاكن انا موجود بالاردن فاذا كنت مهتم راسلني وسافيدك انشاء الله


----------



## bader.m (30 مايو 2011)

ممكن احد يعرف في صب الاسفنج انا عندي مكائن يدويه


----------



## bader.m (25 أغسطس 2011)

المعادله التي انا متاكد
منها هي كثافه 14 
وهي كالاتي
بوليو 18 كيلو
تي دي اي15 كيلو
ماء 1.15كيلو
مثيلين كلورايد 3.2 كيلو
سيليكون .45. كيلو
امين 0.09 
t9=0.12 
اولا 
وبعد ذالك يضاف ال تي دي اي علي الخليط لمده لا تتجاوز من 3 الي 7 ثواني


----------



## nmy (26 أغسطس 2011)

اخواني اريد اعرف كيف يتم حساب الكثافة بالاعتماد على الارتفاع عن مستوى سطح البحر وشكرا للجميع


----------



## م.عياش (3 سبتمبر 2011)

اريد ان ارى صور لمكنات صب الاسفنج اذا ممكن زملاء


----------



## Eng.Foam (14 سبتمبر 2011)

العلاقة بين الارتفاع عن سطح البحر و الكثافه علاقة عكسية فكلما قل الارتفاع كلما زادت الكثافة وذلك بسبب اختلاف الضغط الجوي
فمثلا لنفس المعادلة اذا كان الضغط الجوي 900 بار وكانت الكثافة المنتجه 13 ويكون الارتفاع عن سطح البحر بمعدل 977 متر اعلى من مستوى سطح البحر ... لكن عند ضغط جوي 950 ملبار وذلك عند ارتفاع مقداره تقريبا 540 متر فوق سطح البحر فان الكثافة للمنتج النهائي لنفس المعادلة ستكون تقريبا 13.7 بازدياد يعني ..

وعلى هذا الاساس تقدر على الحساب .. 

فيعني لو فرضنا ان الضغط الجوي ازداد بمقدار خمسين مليبار فان التاثر سيكون بنسبة تقريبة 5% ازدياد بالكثافة


----------



## كاكالوف (15 فبراير 2012)

مشكور حبيب قلبي على الموضوع وياريت تفاصيل اكثر عن الصناعة مع التقدير


----------



## bouzaid (30 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم 
المرجو تعريف ل oh value للبوليول 
و شكرا


----------

